# This bummed me out...



## falcon (Jul 8, 2004)

I was sorting through some old CDs, and when I came across Nirvana's Nevermind album. Poor circed baby


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

That kid must be at least in HS by now... Maybe college? (I feel very old.)

Poor thing.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

That is just so wrong on so many levels, I don't know, it seems obscene somehow. Guess that's a cultural reaction to something I've only been used to seeing on adult men.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

while i am still a Nirvana fan, this album cover always disturbed me for multiple reasons. This just adds a new level of disgust for me.







:


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
while i am still a Nirvana fan, this album cover always disturbed me for multiple reasons. This just adds a new level of disgust for me.







:

Yes.

But it's fitting with the movement that they initiated and what they were saying back then, so I think. They turned "proper society" and all it's hypocracy on it's ear. I know it's more commonplace now thanks to them, but in 1991 they were really outrageous.

They spoke up about all kinds of suffering that was taken for granted and hush-hush.


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

I personally love Nirvana and this will never change be listening to them.

Somewhere (I would have to dig to find it) there is something about why the little boy was put on the front.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmm, I've never noticed that before. Probably because I haven't looked at it since years before I knew the difference.


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

i dont know if nirvana ever explained the image but i think a circumcised naked baby boy underwater chasing a dollar bill on a string is a statement about American societey. Does anyone else see that symbolism?


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

AXEius, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

More articles about the baby, Spencer Elden:

http://www.rollingstone.com/news/sto...aby_resurfaces
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/5934228/nirvana


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

hey, I just read this article about that kid, and came here to see what you all thought. I didn't know he was circumsized or not (I don't have a boy)...

http://www.people.com/people/article...051839,00.html


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Yeah he is, without a doubt.

I can't lie though, I thought the "pickup line" he said he used is really funny. "Hey...you wanna see my penis....again?"


----------

